# Port Stephens bluey



## HerpAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi everybody. Just finished climbing Mt tomaree in shoal bay and saw a nice bluey. Didn't get a picture, but it was completely black. Is the local colour dark? Or melanistic in the wild?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 6, 2013)

Sure it wasn't a Land Mullet?


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

It crossed my mind, I've never seen one in real life. Do they get as big and roughly the same shape bodies?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 6, 2013)

They get bigger than Blueys, the body shape is similar in that they are very robust, but quite different if you know what you're looking at.


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep. Just googled some. Land Mullet for sure. Didn't realise they got that big. Thanks anyways


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 6, 2013)

No problems, just to clarify before someone starts having a go at me, they get bigger than east coast blueys, not northern.....


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah cool. Thanks for that. Pretty happy I got to see one. I tried following it into the bush so I could get a better look but lost it pretty quick.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like a great find. Shame you couldn't get a photo. Next time maybe 

I'll be keeping an eye out for them whenever I'm up that way.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 6, 2013)

There are a few land mullets at the top of Blackbutt. Also had them wander through the yard at Cardiff Heights. Gun Metal grey, larger than a buley and a bit rounder.


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 6, 2013)

I left my phone in the car...at the bottom... And was not running in a hurry haha. Was very shiny and black. Good looking animal


----------



## Sel (Feb 6, 2013)

Land Mullets are growing on me... never used to like them. 
Ive seen a couple here on the coast. My son had one at his school, and was so proud of himself when his teacher didn't know what it was but he could tell everyone what it was..hehe


----------



## jacorin (Feb 6, 2013)

hey tink...long time no see my friend.....how's your worms doin?


----------



## reb01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Defiantly a land mullet,theres quiet a few around this area..Most are shy buggars thou,a couple have stayed still long enough for me to take photos..


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Feb 7, 2013)

What's the best time to see them, early morning, late afternoon, or is just pot luck. Do they like heavily timbered terrain or lightly forested.

Give me a good excuse to go for a long walk.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 7, 2013)

Mangy - If you are looking for them at Blackbutt, go to the old bird enclosure at the top and then head south towards the Flying Foxes. There is also a monitor that hangs around that area.

Jacorin - Still lurking around here and at SOFAR. All that I can say about my pythons is that they are getting kinda big.


----------



## reb01 (Feb 7, 2013)

The 3 main areas i see them are all different terrains...Ive seen a few just along the road in swampy-wet areas,others in rocky areas but mostly in well timbered bush..I have seen them all morning-lunchtime-late arvo....On a good day i can come across 2-3-4 from small to large..Ive seen some monsters around here..


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 13, 2013)

about 35 years ago i went to Tomaree Headland with a local bloke from Shoal Bay to go fishing, on the way we stopped at a fruit and vege shop and got a big bag of mushrooms that were past their sale date, when i questioned him about them he just winked and said he had a surprise for me, about 1/2 way around the Headland we climbed up through the rocks about 40 foot up into a large clearing where he tipped all the mushrooms out and pointed to a rock for us to sit on, we were only there about 5 minutes when the 1st big Land Mullet came out from under the bushes and headed str8 for the mushy's and over the next 15 min about 2 dozen more zoomed in on the free feed, i had never seen anything like it, some of them were huge and some were only juvies, the guy i was with said that 1 of their fave foods was wild mushies so whenever he went there fishing he always made sure he had a feed for them, it was an eye opener as up till then i had never seen a land mullet. I went back there about 20 years later whilst on holidays at Port Stephens to see if i see them again, could not find the same spot but found a clearing and dumped a bunch of mushies in it but it took like 30 minutes before we seen 1 and over the next hour only seen 1 more, a couple of lacie's had a bit of a look but it was quite dissapointing that was all we seen...20 years had made quite a difference to the population and even up till now the only other place i have seen any was The Australian Reptile Park at Sommersby........................................................................Ron


----------



## gus11 (Feb 13, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> No problems, just to clarify before someone starts having a go at me, they get bigger than east coast blueys, not northern.....



I reckon land mullets get bigger than even northern blueys. I've never seen a bluey as big as some of the land mullets getting around.


----------



## reb01 (Feb 13, 2013)

gus11 said:


> I reckon land mullets get bigger than even northern blueys. I've never seen a bluey as big as some of the land mullets getting around.



I totally agree..ive seen some around here that would nearly be twice as big compared to Blueys..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah I agree, I've seen some big Land Mullets, but the literature says that Northerns are longer, and on this forum I'm sure someone will attack me if I make 'definitive' claims without literature.


----------

